

Incarcerated for Writing Science Fiction - gliese1337
http://m.dailykos.com/story/2014/08/30/1326004/-Incarcerated-For-Writing-Science-Fiction#

======
greenyoda
This article is second-degree blogspam - it quotes this article:

[http://reason.com/blog/2014/08/29/teachers-fiction-novel-
pro...](http://reason.com/blog/2014/08/29/teachers-fiction-novel-produces-
most-ins)

...which is pretty much based on this article from a local news source:

[http://www.wboc.com/story/26367051/cambridge-maces-lane-
midd...](http://www.wboc.com/story/26367051/cambridge-maces-lane-middle-
school-teacher-on-administrative-leave)

Also, while this teacher's rights were apparently grossly violated by the
police, he wasn't "incarcerated" (put in prison). A follow-up article at
reason.com says that "none of the local reporting on this story suggests that
he is actually under arrest".[1]

I hope he gets a good lawyer and sues for damages.

[1] [http://reason.com/blog/2014/08/29/update-officials-still-
sil...](http://reason.com/blog/2014/08/29/update-officials-still-silent-about-
mand)

